
Capitalism, Socialism or a hybrid? - jiteshdugar
https://medium.com/@rayy.global/part-1-capitalism-socialism-or-a-hybrid-e690229540b4
======
fithisux
Why not declare our life requirements and let a computer decide on these
constraints?

------
anon2775
Balance the competing tyrannies

\- individual / majority

\- class

\- age

\- ability

\- and many more

The messy reality of balancing interests tends not to fit to any impossibly
idealistic -ism, but somewhere in the middle between the unworkable utopian
extreme goal-posts of libertarian-anarchism and communism. Call it democratic
socialism or socialism, what works seems to be a hybrid of many ideals.

Find out more: Economic Updates by Richard Wolff on YT

